# One From The Collection



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Someone might be interested in this....one from my small collection


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Roger, are Sewills still in existance and didn`t they also make wristwatches?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi Mach...



> are Sewills still in existance and didn`t they also make wristwatches?


They were taken over some while back by a firm called ( I think) Wm Forbes) whose range seems identical to Sewills, but re-badged.

They did/do make watches...I have had a few, this is the only one I have left,

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats an interesting dial layout Roger, what movement is it?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,

I think Myota

EDIT...presume you meant the watch?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I did 

Thanks


----------

